# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الدستوري >  التعليق  على مشروع القانون الصادر بتعديل  قانون مجلس الشعب رقم 38 لسنة1972

## شادي

التعليق
 على مشروع القانون الصادر بتعديل  قانون مجلس الشعب رقم 38 لسنة1972


جاء مشروع القانون بتعديل قانون مجلس الشعب بمجموعة من الاحكام المتعلقة باسلوب وطريقة اجراء  انتخابات مجلس الشعب وتضمنت هذه الاحكام تعديل بعض المواد وهى المواد (3،6،7،8،9،13،15،17،18،20)، مع إضافة 3 مواد وهى المواد الخامسة مكرر والتاسعة مكرر والسادسة عشر .
المشروع السابق والذي جاء بعد قيام ثورة 25 يناير جاء مخيبا لتوقعات كثيرا من القوى السياسية في مصر وقد تعرض الى كثيرا من الانتقادات الموضوعية خاصة ان اسلوب الانتخاب السابق وهو االانتخاب بنظام  المقاعد الفردية قد تعرض لهجوم شديد قبل قيام الثورة المجيدة بالنظر الى ما كان يكرسه ذلك القانون من افسادا للحياة السياسية في مصر والبعد كل البعد عن الوظيفة الحقيقية للمجالس النيابية وممثلي الامة وبالرغم من ذلك وكما ذهب كثير من معارضي ذلك القانون اصر المشرع على الابقاء على النظام الفردي عن طريق الجمع بينه وبين نظام القائمة النسبية المغلقة الامر الذي يتعين معه التعرض بشي من الدراسة والتحليل لذلك الاتجاه من الناحية الدستورية 
•	مدى  وجود قواعد ومبادئ دستورية عليا في النظام القانوني المصري الحالي 

يهمنا في هذا الصدد تحديد مدى قيام ووجود  قواعد ومبادئ دستورية عليا بعد قيام ثورة 25 يناير في النظام القانوني المصري الحالي  خاصة مع  ذلك الجدل والذي نعتقد انه لم يكن جدلا فقهيا و قانونيا بقدر ما كان جدلا سياسيا يبتعد كل البعد عن فقه القانون الدستوري و الذي ثار حول مدى سقوط  دستور 1971 من عدمه بعد  قيام الثورة المصرية المجيدة   ذلك انه من شأن وجود مثل هذه القواعد الدستورية وهى بلا شك قواعد تعلو وتسمو على التشريعات العادية تحقيق نوع من الرقابة الدستورية على تلك التشريعات وبالتالي يثور البحث عن مدى دستورية ذلك القانون اذا ما قدر  وتم اصداره وهو بلا ادني شك امرا في غاية الاهمية بالنظر الى ان من شأن قيام او وجود شبهة عدم الدستورية فتح طريق الطعن بعدم الدستورية بمناسبة التطبيق و ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار اهمها حل المجلس النيابي في حالة صدور الحكم بعدم دستورية القانون .
= مما لا شك فيه انه بصدور الاعلان الدستوري والذي تضمن ثلاثة وستون مادة يقوم في النظام القانوني المصري  قواعد دستورية عليا تعلو على كافة القوانين والقرارات التي تصدر عن السلطة الحاكمة في الدولة بالنظر الى ان مثل هذه النصوص التي تضمنها الاعلان الدستوري تعد في فقه القانون الدستوري قواعد قانونية دستورية طبقا للمعيار الموضوعي وبالتالي تسمو وتعلو على كافة التشريعات الاخرى بصرف النظر عن مصدر ذلك الاعلان الدستوري لما تضمنه من مبادئ دستورية عليا تعبر عن المبادئ العليا  للدولة المصرية وتنظيم السلطات فيها  .
هذا وقد نصت المادة 49 من الاعلان الدستوري على ان  " المحكمة الدستورية العليا هيئة قضائية مستقلة قائمة بذاتها، وتختص دون غيرها بالرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح، وتتولى تفسير النصوص التشريعية، وذلك كله على الوجه المبين فى القانون .. ويعين القانون الاختصاصات الأخرى للمحكمة وينظم الإجراءات التى تتبع أمامها.
وهو ما يعني استمرار المحكمة الدستورية العليا في ممارسة اختصاصاتها فيما يتعلق بالرقابة على دستورية القوانين واللوائح طبقا لقانون المحكمة  ومن ثم يثبت الاختصاص للمحكمة بالرقابة الدستورية والمحكمة في هذا الشأن  تجري رقابتها الدستورية بالنظر للقواعد والمبادئ الواردة بالاعلان الدستوري سالف الذكر على اعتبار ان ذلك الاعلان هو الوثيقة الدستورية التي حلت محل دستور 1971 .
هذه كانت الملاحظة المبدئية التي كان يتعين التعرض لها قبل مناقشة مشروع تعديل قانون مجلس الشعب رقم 38 لسنة 1972 والتي انتهينا فيها الى ان النظام القانوني الحالي وحتى بعد قيام ثورة 25 يناير يتضمن من القواعد والمبادئ الدستورية التي تعلو وتسموا على كافة التشريعات الاخرى اضافة الى الدور الرقابي الذي ينعقد للمحكمة الدستورية العليا فيما يتعلق بالرقابة على دستورية القوانين واللوائح .
•	شبهة عدم دستورية  الجمع بين اسلوب الانتخاب بالقائمة النسبية المغلقة واسلوب الانتخاب الفردي وذلك للاسباب الاتية 
- حيث جاء مشروع القانون معبرا عن الرغبة في الجمع بين نظام القائمة النسبية المغلقة والنظام الفردي مع  مراعاة شرط الـ 50% عمال وفلاحين فى كل دوائر الانتخاب بالقوائم المغلقة والانتخاب الفردى، و بحيث يراعى اختلاف الصفة فى تتابع أسماء المرشحين بالقوائم، ويكون عدد المقاعد المخصصة لنظام الانتخاب بالقوائم ، المغلقة للدائرة أو أكثر بكل محافظة مساوياً لـ "ثلث" عدد المقاعد المخصصة للمحافظة، والثلثين للانتخاب الفردى بذات المحافظة. 
- مفاد ذلك ان ثلث المقاعد المخصصة للمحافظة سوف يجري عليها الانتخاب بنظام القوائم النسبية المغلقة وثلثي هذه المقاعد المخصصة للمحافظة سوف يجري يجري عليها الانتخاب بالنظام الفردي ، وبصرف النظر من ان مثل هذا الجمع سوف يحتم اعادة تحديد النطاق الجغرافي للدوائر الانتخابية الا انه من المؤكد ان الدوائر الانتخابية لن تقل عن العدد المخصص لنظام الانتخاب الفردي حتى يمكن اجراء الانتخاب  في مثل هذه الدوائر اما فيما يتعلق بالانتخاب بالقوائم فانه طبقا للمشروع القانون فانه لا يتصور تعدد القوائم بتعدد الدوائر الحاصل في الانتخاب الفردي والا اصبح الانتخاب بالقائمة غير ذي مضمون وبالتالي فان المتصور ان لا تزيد الدوائر الانتخابية فيما يتعلق بالانتخاب بالقائمة عن ثلاث دوائر على الاكثر اخذا في الاعتبار ان هناك من المحافظات ما يتضائل فيها عدد المقاعد المخصصة لها وبالتالي يصعب فيها  تعدد الدوائر المخصصة لانتخاب بالقوائم .
  ويحسن بنا في هذا المقام ان نضرب مثالا توضيحيا :- 
فلو فرضنا ان عدد المقاعد المخصصة للمحافظة هو 24 مقعدا فانه طبقا لمشروع القانون يتعين ان يجري الانتخاب بالقوائم على ثلث تلك المقاعد بمعنى يتعين ان تتضمن القوائم عدد ( 8 ) مرشحين على مستوى المحافظة وبالتالي نكون في هذه الحالة بصدد دائرة واحدة على مستوى المحافظة اما في حالة ما اذا كان الانتخاب بالقائمة على مستوى دائرتين في المحافظة فان القائمة سوف تكون مكونة من ( 4) مرشحين وبالتالي لا يتصور ان تزيد عدد الدوائر عن ذلك العدد والا تحول الانتخاب الى انتخابا فرديا وليس بالقائمة 
اما فيما يتعلق بالانتخاب بالنظام الفردي والذي سوف يجري على ( 16 ) مقعدا فانه يتعين تقسيم المحافظة الى ( 8 ) دوائر بحيث يتم اختيار مرشحيين عن كل دائرة مع مراعاة نسبة العمال او الفلاحين 
ويتضح مما سبق ان الناخب سوف يتعين عليه التوجه الى الدائرة الانتخابية التابع لها ويقوم بانتخاب عدد ( 2) مرشح طبقا للنظام الفردي مراعاة لنسبة العمال او الفلاحين  وفي ذات الوقت يقوم باختيار احدى القوائم والتي يتكون عدد المرشحين داخلها (8) اذا كانت المحافظة تمثل دائرة واحدة او قائمة تتضمن ( 4|) مرشحين اذا تم تقسيم المحافظة الى دائرتين .
- يتضح مما سبق انه من المستحيل ان تكون الدوائر التي يجري فيها نظام الانتخاب بالقائمة مساويا لعدد الدوائر التي يجري فيها نظام الانتخاب الفردي وهى استحالة تأتي من واقع اختلاف النسبة المقررة لكل من النظامين وهذا الاختلاف في عدد الدوائر يكمن فيه شبهة عدم الدستورية لانه وبطبيعة الحال سوف يكون هناك اختلاف في عدد هيئة الناخبين في كل من الدوائر  المقسمة لانتخاب الفردي وهو ما يعني ان عدد الناخبين في الدائرة التي يجري فيها الانتخاب بالقائمة يفوق عدد الناخبين في الدائرة التي يجري فيها الانتخاب الفردي وهو ما  يتحقق معه عدم المساواه بين المرشحين في كل من النظامين .
- ولقد اتيح للمحكمة الدستورية العليا ان تتعرض لهذه المسألة في الطعن رقم 37 لسنة 9 قضائية "دستورية والصادر فيه الحكم بتاريخ 19/ 5/1990 والتي قضت فيه المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية المادة الخامسة مكرراً من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب المعدل بالقانون رقم 188 لسنة 1986 فيما تضمنته من النص على أن يكون لكل دائرة عضو واحد يتم انتخابه عن طريق الانتخاب الفردى ويكون انتخاب باقى الأعضاء الممثلين للدائرة عن طريق الانتخاب بالقوائم الحزبية.
حيث جاء بحيثيات حكم المحكمة الموقرة " أن الفقرة الأولى من المادة الثالثة من القانون المشار إليه إذا قضت بتقسيم الدولة إلى ثمان وأربعين دائرة انتخابية وإذ نصت المادة الخامسة مكرراً منه على الجمع بين نظام الانتخاب بالقوائم الحزبية ونظام الانتخاب الفردى فى كل دائرة من هذه الدوائر الكبرى على اتساع مساحتها وترامى أطرافها وضخامة عدد سكانها، فإنه  يستحيل على المرشح الفردى المستقل مباشرة حقه الدستورى فى الترشيح على قدم المساواة وفى منافسة انتخابية متكافئة مع مرشحى القوائم المنتمين لأحزاب سياسية تساندهم بإمكانياتها المادية والبشرية التى تعجز عنها طاقة الفرد، كما أنه لم يراع فى تقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية مبدأ المساواة التقريبية بين عدد الناخبين الذين يمثلهم النائب فى كل دائرة مما يترتب عليه اختلاف الوزن النسبى لصوت الناخب من دائرة إلى أخرى " 
- اللافت للنظر ان ذلك النظام الذي قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستوريته والذي كان بحقق ميزة نسبية لمرشح القوائم على حساب المرشح الفردي كان نظاما على عكس ما انتهجه  مشروع القانون محل البحث  والذي يحقق الميزة النسبية للمرشح الفردي دون المرشح في نظام القائمة الا ان المحكمة الدستورية قد وضعت المعيار العام الذي وكما نعتقد يجعل من  مشروع القانون المقترح مشوبا بعدم الدستورية وهو معيار ينطلق من عدم جواز التمييز بين المرشحين الذي يتحقق في حالة اختلاف الوزن النسبي لصوت الناخب من دائرة الى اخرى فمما لا شك فيه ان الوزن النسبي لصوت للناخب في دوائر النظام الفردي سوف يكون مغايرة تماما للوزن النسبي لصوت الناخب في دوائر نظام القوائم ومن هنا تتحقق عدم المساواه بين المرشحين .
وفي منطق بديع استطاعت المحكمة الدستورية العليا ان تضع ضابطا لفكرة المساواه وعدم التمييز  بين المواطنين والتي نص عليها  دستور 1971 حيث  قررت  من انه " ولئن نص الدستور فى المادة 40 منه على حظر التمييز بين المواطنين فى أحوال بينتها وهى التى يقوم التمييز فيها على أساس من الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة، إلا أن إيراد الدستور لصور بعينها يكون التمييز محظوراً فيها، مرده إلى أنها الأكثر شيوعاً فى الحياة العملية ولا يدل بالتالى على إنحصاره فيها دون غيرها، إذ لو قيل بأن التمييز المحظور دستورياً لا يقوم إلا فى الأحوال التى بينتها المادة 40 المشار إليها، لكان التمييز فيما عداها غير مناقض الدستور، وهو نظر لايستقيم مع المساواة التي كفلها ويتناقض مع الغاية المقصودة من إرسائها، يؤيد ذلك أن من صور التمييز التى لم تصرح المادة المذكورة بالإشارة إليها ما لا تقل فى أهميتها وخطورة الآثار المترتبة عليها عن تلك التى عنيت بإبرازها كالتمييز بين المواطنين فى مجال الحريات والحقوق العامة التى كفلها الدستور لاعتبار يتعلق بالمولد أو المركز الاجتماعى أو الانتماء الطبقى أو الانحياز لرأى بذاته سياسياً كان هذا الرأى أو غير سياسي، مما يؤكد أن ألوان التمييز على اختلافها التى تتناقض فى محتواها مع مبدأ المساواة وتهدر الأساس الذى يقوم عليه إنما يتحتم إخضاعها جميعاً لما تتولاه هذه المحكمة من رقابة قضائية لضمان احترام مبدأ المساواة فى جميع مجالات تطبيقه، وبديهى أن المساواة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 40 من الدستور لا تعنى أنها مساواة فعلية يتساوى بها المواطنون فى الحريات والحقوق أيا كانت مراكزهم القانونية، بل هى مساواة قانونية رهينة بشروطها الموضوعية التى ترتد فى أساسها إلى طبيعة الحق الذى يكون محلاً لها وما تقتضيه ممارسته من متطلبات، ذلك أن المشرع يملك بسلطته التقديرية لمقتضيات الصالح العام وضع شروط موضوعية تتحدد بها المراكز القانونية التى يتساوى بها الأفراد أمام القانون، بحيث إذا توافرت هذه الشروط فى طائفة من الأفراد وجب أعمال المساواة بينهم لتماثل مراكزهم القانونية، وأن اختلفت هذه المراكز بأن توافرت فى البعض دون البعض الآخر إنتفى مناط التسوية بينهم."
 ومما لا شك فيه ان الاعلان الدستوري قد نص في المادة (  7 )   على  ان   " المواطنون لدى القانون سواء ، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة ، لا تمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة  " 
وهو ذات مضمون نص المادة 40 من دستور 1971  والذي استندت اليه المحكمة الدستورية العليا في اصدار حكمها سالف الذكر و من ثم يتضح ان اساس الجمع بين كل من النظاميين الفردي والقائمة النسبية المغلقة مشوب بشبهة عدم الدستورية على نحو ما سبق .
امير عبد الباسط
المحامي

----------

